# Lecteur CD 300e Plus



## dani (15 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour,

Aujourd'hui, je me suis balladé dans une brocante, et j'ai acheté un lecteur cdrom Apple E300 plus
(5 euros) cable Scsi et secteur inclus)

POUR RAPPEL

Cela fait déjà un bon bout de temps que je rame, avant j'avais un lecteur de disquette externe pour mon iMac, (1,4 mo), et je n'arrivais pas à transférer les programmes au Se qui ne prend que du 800K, aujourd'hui, le lecteur externe de disquette est H.S.quand a celui du Se, j'en sais rien, faute de disquette DD

Donc en voyant ce lecteur de Cdrom à la brocante, je me suis dit, terminer les soucis, avec mon DV 400 et mon graveur externe, je grave les vieux programmes sur un CDR et  direction le SE.

1) Mac SE éteint, 
2) Je mets le lecteur CD en route, histoire d'ouvrir le tiroir et d'y mettre un CD
3) je ferme le tiroir et j'éteinds le lecteur
4) je relie le SE au lecteur par le cable SCSI, le lecteur CD est sur le numéro 3
5) Mise en route du Lecteur
6) Mise en route du SE

Le lecteur Cd n'arrive pas, donc 
1) Tabkeau de bord, 
2) SCSI Probe, S.Probe voit en "3 " le lecteur Externe, mais rien sur le bureau
3) Avec S. Probe, je fais Mount, le voyant du lecteur clignote, (à chaque fois que le fais "Mount" le lecteur Cd clignote), il reçoit bien un ordre, une impulsion,  mais rien à faire, il n'arrive pas sur ce bureau

Le SE est en système 6 et je pense qu'il n'accepte pas le lecteur externe CDrom (oui ou non), merci à ceux qui savent pour la réponse

S'il me faut un système 7, 7,1 ou 7.5, aucun problème, cela se télécharge chez Apple, mais là, comment le remettre sur disquette, si je rachète un lecteur externe 1,44 Usb (pour mon iMac), j'ai toujours un lecteur 800 K dans le SE

En gros, il me faut acheter 2 lecteurs 1,44 (externe Usb) (et interne Se) cela fait cher pour l'instant

Ou alors, mettre le SE sur internet, aucun problème, j'ai un modem Usb et ETHERNET, oui mais le SE n'a pas d'Usb (logique, à l'époque, cela n'existait pas) mais il n'a pas non plus d'ethernet.

Si je dois acheter un modem RTC  pour le SE, quel navigateur utilisé pour surfer, télécharger et si je dois constituer le système 7, 7,1 ou 7.5 sur disquettes, il va me falloir un lecteur de toute façon,  à moins que l'on puisse installer le système 7 à 7.5 depuis le bureau du système 6

Je tourne en rond, je tourne en rond, je tourne en rond

Toutes solutions sont les bienvenue, je vais me coucher et demain soir, j'espère lire vos réponses.


----------



## PipoCanaja (15 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour,

 En l'etat actuel des choses, sans aide exterieure ca me parait difficile ... La solution serait un autre jurassic mac un peu moins jurassic (un mac possedant ethernet ET appleTalk (le traditionel port serie)). Et la connectique qui va avec. En effet a ce moment la, le mac intermédiaire servira de passerelle pour appleTalk.

 L'autre solution etant d'avoir un disque dur SCSI de l'époque (cad dépassant pas qques dizaines ou centaines de Mo dans la pratique, qui avait la particularité d'avoir une ROM Apple leur permettant de facilement monter, et de faire les transferts a partir d'un autre mac SCSI. Dans tous les cas, le lecteur de CD ne montera pas directement faute de pilotes pour un systeme si vieux. 

 J'ai moi même remis en route un SE (modifié en SE30 a l'epoque grace au kit upgrade Apple) grace a un DD externe, et un 6100 sur le net pour télécharger et remplir le DD ...)

 ++ PipoCanaja


----------



## r e m y (15 Juillet 2004)

Juste quelques question... à l'arrière du lecteur de CD, il y a sans doute un petit interrupteur "terminateur" (les chaines SCSI doivent être "terminée"). Bien vérifier qu'il est dans la bonne position.

Concernant le CD que tu as mis dans le lecteur.... Est-ce un CD-R gravé?
Est-ce que ces vieux lecteurs lisaient les CD-R???  Essaie peut-être avec un CDAudio...

Sinon, ce CD-R est formatté dans quel format? Il faut absolument du HFS (pas du HFS+)... mais je pense que s'il y avait un pb de format il aurait du signaler que le disque était illisible.


----------



## cygwin (15 Juillet 2004)

dani a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui, je me suis balladé dans une brocante, et j'ai acheté un lecteur cdrom Apple E300 plus
> (5 euros) cable Scsi et secteur inclus)


Woa, super affaire !  Pas pour le lecture soi-même, mais pour ce qu'on peut faire du boîtier.  

Il y a quelques années, j'ai remplacé le lecteur Apple 300 par un graveur Yamaha qui me rend toujours de loyaux services aujourd'hui.

J'apprécie particulièrement de voir les logos Apple et Yamaha côte à côte.


----------



## mad'doc (15 Juillet 2004)

Si ça peut t'aider, le lecteur de CD-ROM de mon 7300 ne reconnaissait pas les CD gravés avant le passage en OS 8.6 et MàJ de la ROM...
Je ne pense pas que les très vieux CD-ROM sachent lire ces Cd gravés quelque soit le format d'enregistrement.
Si toutefois c'était possible, il faut impérativement que ce soit du HFS et non du HFS+
Voilà ma modeste contribution


----------



## dani (16 Juillet 2004)

Merci à tous

Pour PipoCanaja
L'autre solution etant d'avoir un disque dur SCSI de l'époque

J'ai un disque dur Scsi de 20 mo, celui qui va avec un MacPlus
Mais l'iMac DV 400 n'a pas de port SCSI à moins d'un adaptateur

Pour Remy
Concernant le CD que tu as mis dans le lecteur.... Est-ce un CD-R gravé?
Est-ce que ces vieux lecteurs lisaient les CD-R??? Essaie peut-être avec un CDAudio

Le Cd audio ne monte pas
Je vais suivre ton conseil et  faire du HFS

Pour cygwin
Woa, super affaire !  Pas pour le lecteur soi-même, mais pour ce qu'on peut faire du boîtier

Conseils à me donner pour le boitier qui est proche du Neuf

Pour mad'doc
Si ça peut t'aider, le lecteur de CD-ROM de mon 7300 ne reconnaissait pas les CD gravés avant le passage en OS 8.6 et MàJ de la R

J'ai bien peur que tu ai raison


Un Mac SE sur Internet ? ma demande est idiote car si je dois récupérer uin modem et son driver, il faut que j'arrive à rentrer le driver dans le SE, idem pour le navigateur, Explorer 1 ou 2 ?


----------



## Bernard53 (17 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour,

  Je veux juste apporter quelques précisions aux propos précédents, ayant moi-même ce même lecteur de CD sur un LC 475.
 Si c'est le seul élément de la chaîne SCSI sur votre SE, ce qui semble être le cas, il faut, comme l'a souligné r e m y, que la chaîne soit terminée c'est-à-dire qu'il y ait un bouchon de terminaison sur le connecteur SCSI du lecteur restant libre. Comme j'ai eu ce lecteur avec un LC 475 je peux vous certifier qu'il fonctionne avec le système 7.1 ainsi qu'avec les systèmes 7.5.x. Par contre je ne sais pas avec le système 6.x mais certainement. Mais ceci à condition que vous ayez installé l'extension nécessaire pour faire monter le CD sur le bureau. Cette même extension est nécessaire pour les systèmes 7.x. Comme personne n'en a parlé jusqu'à présent je pense que c'est ce qu'il vous manque pour faire monter les CD sur le bureau.

  Sinon pour les CD il faut utiliser des CD-R (il lit aussi les CD audio) et surtout pas de CD-RW, ce lecteur est incapable de les lire. Également il est impératif que ceux-ci soit gravés au format *HFS* et surtout pas HFS+ qui est seulement reconnu à partir de Mac OS 8.5 je crois. Je vous mets les extensions suivantes en ligne :
  - *Apple CD-ROM* (la seule qui soit absolument nécessaire)
  - Accès Photo CD
  - Audio CD Access
  - Foreign File Access
  - High Sierra File Access
  - ISO 9660 File Access
  sous forme compressée (extractible avec StuffIt Expander 5.5) et binhexée. Le tout est à cet url :
http://idisk.mac.com/bernard53/Public/MacG/CD300/ExtensionsCD.hqx
  Ces extensions proviennent d'un système 7.1. Je vous mets également l'extension indispensable *Apple CD-ROM* sous forme seulement binhexée, en cas de problème de décompression avec le pack précédent, ici :
http://idisk.mac.com/bernard53/Public/MacG/CD300/AppleCDROM.hqx
  donc décodable très facilement mais à faire seulement sur un Mac !

 Par contre je ne me rappelle plus comment l'installer sur un système 6.x. Simplement en la mettant dans le dossier système et en redémarrant ???

  Bonne chance.


----------



## dani (20 Juillet 2004)

Merci, je viens de récupérer les extensions qui peuvent bien m'aider au cas ou ?

Il faut que j'arrive à mettre cette extension dans le système et là comment faire ?

J'ai toujours le même problème
Actuellement, les extensions sont sur le bureau de l'iMac DV 400.
Le lecteur externe de disquettes 1,44 (USB) est HS
et même si il etait en service, je n'ai qu'un lecteur 800 k dans le Se qui n'a pas lair de fonctionner.

Il faut que je fasse rentrer l'extension, 
A un moment, je me suis dis, je vais me trouver un vieux modem et et vais me connecter à internet et le tour est joué.

En 30 secondes, j'ai dit impossible, si je récupère un modem, il faut que je l'installe avec son driver, (driver) qui sera sur disquette, mais le lecteur 800 k du Se ne fonctionne pas et ensuite il va me falloir trouver un navigateur style explorer ou netscape version 1 ou 2, si je récupère ce navigateur sur internet par mon iMac Dv 400, il va resté sur le bureau faute de pouvoir le mettre sur un lecteur disquette externe Usb

Il faut que j'achète un nouveau lecteur de disquette Usb pour l'iMac et il faut que j'achète un nouveau lecteur de disquette interne (1,44) pour le Se
Pour l'instant, je ne peux pas

Autre solutions
1) Par contre, j'ai un syquest 44 mo qui monte sur Le SE
Y' a t'il un cable (Usb Scsi) ou (Firewire Scsi)
Car si je peux brancher mon syquest sur l'iMac, je vais pouvoir transférer plusieurs systèmes et extensions sur le Se.

2) Ou alors, si quelqu'un est Ok, je suis d'accord pour envoyer une cartouche de 44 mo. Merci de mettre dessus, tout ce qui est autoriser par Apple. Entre le Système 7 et 7.5 max pour le Se + extensions cd

3) Je vais récupérer un LC (HS), le lecteur de disquette de ce Lc, puis-je l'installer dans le Se. On sait jamais, s'il fonctionne, dans ce cas, je n'aurais plus qu'un seul lecteur de disquette à acheter, un externe pour l'iMac

C'est vraiment dément, il faut que je rentre dans le SE le driver Cd et je peux le graver sur CDR, mais vu qu'il n'est pa dans le système, le Cd ne montera pas.


----------



## Bernard53 (22 Juillet 2004)

Un petit rajout à mon texte précédent;

  Il faut ajouter l'extension *Desktop Mgr* au système 6.x ou au système 7.0.x, mais plus à partir de 7.1, pour lire correctement les CD. Si cette INIT (extension) n'est pas présente le système cherche à créer un dossier invisible Desktop sur le CD, ce que bien sûr il ne peut faire. Vous pouvez la trouver à cet url :
http://idisk.mac.com/bernard53/Public/MacG/CD300/DesktopMgr.hqx
  En attendant de pouvoir avancer un peu plus.

  Salutations.


----------



## captain.cookie (13 Janvier 2006)

Comme c'est un des rares modèles qui fonctionnerait avec mon matériel de musique et si tu ne t'en sers plus, moi je te le rachète !!

Fred


----------



## brancat (13 Janvier 2006)

J'ai aussi un lecteur de ce type qui fonctionne parfaitement sur des systèmes à partir du 7.1. Pour le système 6, je n'ai jamais vu d'élément "CD Rom" dans le dossier système. Les extentions sont apparues avec le système 7. Avant, il fallait un programme appelé "FontDA Mover" pour ajouter des polices de caractères (Fonts) et des accessoires de bureau (DA Desk Accessories).
Je crois que tu devrais mettre un 7.1 sur ton SE. Es-tu sûr que le lecteur de disquettes est HS? Sinon, je peux te dépanner. Envoie-moi un MP.
Quant au terminateur, son absence rens l'utilisation du lecteur CD un peu instable, mais ne l'empêche pas de monter. Pour en trouver un, ça va être une autre histoire! Tu devrais pouvoir t'en passer.


----------



## brancat (13 Janvier 2006)

Une fois mon premier post parti, un doute m'a envahi. J'ai fouillé, et j'ai retrouvé une disquette "CD setup" pour le lecteur 300i. J'ai fait l'installation sur mon SE (système 6.07), j'ai branché le lecteur CD et ça marche. Sans bouchon de terminaison, en position 3 dans la chai^ne SCSI, les CD-R montent sans problème. Enfin, pas tous, certains sont déclarés illisibles. Ça dépend du format, je suppose. Si tu veux cette disquette, envoie-moi un MP.


----------



## Bernard53 (14 Janvier 2006)

captain.cookie a dit:
			
		

> Comme c'est un des rares modèles qui fonctionnerait avec mon matériel de musique et si tu ne t'en sers plus, moi je te le rachète !!
> 
> Fred


Si vous attendez une réponse de dani... cela fait 17 mois que j'attends une réponse à un message personnel.
Bon courage.

Salutations.


----------

